# Show us your tandem ride today..



## stoatsngroats (19 Jul 2015)

Close to home...






A lovley rural ride, just under 20 miles, with a little headwind,and a couple of slopes, but a really great ride today


----------



## srw (19 Jul 2015)

63 miles around the Chilterns and what they laughingly call the Aylesbury "Vale". Lots of climbing on a very hot day, incluing the Cote de Wigginton and the Colline de la Rue de Chesham.

It's what passes chez nous for training for the Ride London in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2015)

My ride for next Sunday's London to Cambridge and back with my grandaughter.


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jul 2015)

@derrick - that's great!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2015)

hoping to get a tandem test ride in 2moro am and then hopefully put it in the boot and take it home to keep our other one company


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2015)

biggs682 said:


> hoping to get a tandem test ride in 2moro am and then hopefully put it in the boot and take it home to keep our other one company


well it was a fantastic machine but with a stuck front seat post it wasnt coming home


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2016)

Just noticed this thread, will be able to start adding to it once this awful weather lifts.


----------



## Andy500 (13 Feb 2016)

My last two tandem rides: -

http://www.nottinghamcycling.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5160

https://www.strava.com/activities/492608680


----------



## arallsopp (14 Mar 2016)

Mine, from yesterday now, was from my place in Bromley, an hour into London, 10 mins with a new stoker. 3 mins with him in the captains seat (and me walking behind, trying to keep him upright) then another hour home. Most of my tandem miles are solo. Its a good workout.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2016)

Yesterday got the tandem out for its first outing since October. A very enjoyable and sunny trip over the Forth Road Bridge and west along the coast path to the wonderful village of Culross. An excellent cafe stop at the gallery then pretty much a retrace but with added tailwind . 58 miles.


----------



## srw (10 Apr 2016)

We cut the 2015 Ride London labels off the bike, tightened up the S&S couplings and did a short loop. All behaved well, although gravity seems to have got more intense in the last 8 months since we were last on it. (Yes, it really is 8 months).


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Apr 2016)

We did our second ever tandem ride today. A lap & a bit around Richmond Park, 22 miles.
Seemed to go OK.


----------



## voyager (19 Apr 2016)

Does this count for our tandem 
individual drive system for pilot 24 gears and stoker 7 speed 
disc brakes on all 4 wheels and Under seat steering 
At Hove Lawns Cafe


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2016)

It's a tandem, Jim, but not as we know it.

How on earth does having two separate gearing and drive systems work?


----------



## voyager (19 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> It's a tandem, Jim, but not as we know it.
> 
> How on earth does having two separate gearing and drive systems work?



Its quite simple really, see the quadem project in the hpv thread for the design, build ,modifications it has gone through on the way .

It started life as a tadpole and became a single seater quad before undergoing a stretch about xmas time 
The gearing is easy the right hand gears go down to the back via 4 chain lengths to a 8 speed block with a triple on the front as per any tadpole 
but 
the stokers drive is on the left and runs down the left hand side to a 7 speed block with 2 and a bit chain lengths . both freewheels are mounted on the rear axle side by side and there are 2 rear mechs as well. Looking from the back it looks rather strange but it does go well with 2 fit bodies . the 4 disc brakes operated via front and rear combined pairs stop 22 stone quite quickly - it does get a lot of attention .
The next stage is to fit a " back pedal front mech " system to allow a triple chainwheel on the stoker but TBH 7 speed on the rear is enough .

The quadem is/was a prototype tandem quad and is almost 9 feet long and a tad under 3 feet wide . weight about 90lbs and has a centre suspension point which gives a little more flex to the chassis to keep the wheels on the ground .





two freewheels , 5 brake cables and 3 gear cables so far !

the cut and shut is just in front of the freewheels 20" was added to go from a single seater to a tandem


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jun 2016)

We hired a tandem and had our first ride. We were a bit wobbly for the first few minutes, but once we were used to it, we had brilliant fun on it.









We hired the tandem in Cambridge, took it for a ride around the city centre, then up the Cam and around the surrounding countryside. There were bikes everywhere in Cambridge, but we still got some attention. We'll just have to save up now for our own.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2016)

we had our tandem out a couple of nights ago only 2.50 miles due to medical issues on the stoker but great fun and hopefully it will be out once a week for a similar ride


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2016)

Another 3 miles last night on the tandem with the other half who is adamant she wants to go out at least once a week , which suits me fine


----------



## arallsopp (26 Aug 2016)

Pop to the shops with wudgers. Accessorising her normal "I'm too short to reach the pedals" with "...and I'm hungry".


----------



## Fouis (3 Dec 2016)

We decided that one wheel is enough for a tandem:


----------



## voyager (27 Dec 2016)

happy Christmas everyone from the peace statue on hove lawns.
ho ho ho


----------



## srw (25 Mar 2017)

We dusted down both our tandems today - this year we're actually going to _train_ for the RideLondon (since we can't defer a second time).

The Green Thorn needs a spot of fettlage to de-stiffen the rear brake cable, and the Rohloff could possibly do with some new oil, but otherwise it's fine after a 30-month hibernation. It only went around the block a couple of times today. I believe that the last time it went out to play was the September 2014 Reading CTC night ride, and it hasn't been seen in public since the Rohloff flange was replaced. We're planning on using that one for the Fridays' tour this summer, and a little preliminary ride of our own.

The titanium Santana was in very good spirits, despite us having to remove the Belgian train ticket from it - which suggests that it was last May's FNRttK that was its last outing. We took it out on our usual 14-odd mile flattish loop, and bumped into a Co-motion tandem at the Lee.


----------



## velovoice (21 Aug 2017)

Totally forgot about this sub-forum! Our Circe Helios pretty much stays in cargo mode 99% of the time. However, we have now remedied the situation... by acquiring a "proper" tandem"! We've been out once and need to sort out fit issues for both of us, starting with removing and replacing the completely seized seatposts. Mercian Cycles have sent us all the original order/build details so we know what needs to be done.


----------



## mistyoptic (25 Jun 2018)

This was our most recent
https://www.strava.com/activities/1658971090
(hope I've done that right)


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Aug 2018)

https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/na3kxcxeiwia7xyiw0vj.jpg


----------



## Mike Ayling (12 Dec 2018)

A short tour in May 2018

https://www.cycleblaze.com/journals/australia/

Mary and Mike


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

I'm late to the party so here is an old video of our usual ride on the tandem. We ride mostly singles nowadays but this is a video where we actually got footage of us on the tandem once I switched the recorder to my bud's bike.


----------



## Paul Walters (10 May 2020)

COVID 19 Lockdown Rides, May 2020......
The only way Mrs W and I can get out and exercise together is on our tandem.... riding within the "1 hour" limit recommended by the government.....


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2020)

Ecosmo Folding Tandem acquired.

Only two outings so far, 3 miles and 9 miles.

Currently practicing 

Seat height(s), handlebar heights to adjust, get right.

Gearing is too low, so, need to attend to that, larger chain ring, I think.

Biggest adjustment is for me, mentally, after 30+ years, I am am "in charge".... not sure I can handle it 

But............., what fun, we have not stopped laughing, and, neighbours plus passers-by have had a good laugh too!


----------



## dave soi (10 May 2020)

hopefully will be able to go for 10k again on the bike soon


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Jul 2020)

Been out on ours a few times since lock-down - the airport 11 mile loop + once to Whitley Bay [30 miles], but need to get new saddles as the Viking ones aren't very comfortable on longer rides.

Thinking of getting an Orbit Velocity e-assist tandem now that we have more time since MrsA_T retired, which will mean selling the Viking.


----------

